# So, who's getting this Facebook porn spam?



## editor (Nov 16, 2011)

It's all over the tech news but my feed is currently porn free.







> Looks like that risqué Justin Bieber image your friend posted, wasn’t really their handy work. A ‘virus’ has been wrecking havoc on Facebook, posting porn, photoshopped celebrities, violent and abusive pictures, all through a browser vulnerability.
> The ‘coordinated spam attack’ has been raging for over 24-hours now, although Facebook has insisted it could have been a lot worse. User-error seems to be to blame as Facebookers were apparently being tricked into copying and pasting malicious javascript into their address bars. Facebook is shutting down offending Pages and accounts while it’s attempting to educate those affected:



http://www.gizmodo.co.uk/2011/11/facebook-porn-virus-litters-peoples-news-feeds/


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2011)

i got something about lady gaga from someone who never sends me messages, so naturally i did not click on it.
not justin bieber though


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 17, 2011)

Only know of this due to the coverage, nobody I know has had this going by the sheer lack of status updates about it.


----------

